
How Big of a Deal Is an Extra Half Degree of Global Warming? - monort
https://reason.com/2018/10/11/how-big-of-a-deal-is-half-of-a-degree-of/
======
lm28469
I highly recommend the book: The Secret Network of Nature by Peter Wohlleben.

We don't know much about what's happening on a global scale, we have no idea
about most species<>eco-systems inter-connections. Predicting the effect of
global warming isn't much more than astrology at that point.

~~~
dawg-
That was one of my major questions with this article. The author leans pretty
heavily on the 2.7% loss in global GDP by 2100 that is predicted to occur
because of climate change. While GDP is surely important, I think it's a
pretty shoddy metric to evaluate the potential damage of climate change.

Within a century we are going to do irreversible damage to environmental
assets that have developed over millions, sometimes even billions, of years.
And like you said, we don't even fully understand how many of those systems
even work yet. We won't ever have a great coral reef or Amazon rainforest
again unless we want to wait another few million years. And those assets'
value is not just intrinsic, they have real economic, social, cultural value.
To measure the loss of those things in GDP seems to be inadequate.

